# All grown up



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby turned 5 months old yesterday and I can't believe it. I am sad and proud at the same time. She's growing up way too fast and has changed so much since we first brought her home 3 months ago. I am thankful I have taken so many photos along the way... I thought you all might enjoy the ones we took tonight. 

My husband came home in the middle of our photoshoot, so you'll see her enthusiastic greeting ... face kisses and all!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing lilyloo!!

Ruby is beautiful! The pictures of her kissing your hubby is adorable! And i love her intensity in the on point pic! 

I love the journey. I never thought I'd miss the puppy stage so much! Otto is 13 months now and I have to say this is by far one of my favorite stages! Things just get better and better - enjoy the ride and keep taking pics!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

What beautiful shots of your girl! She is stunning! The pic of her on point is awesome. I love her expression.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ruby is so cute - beautiful pictures!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruby is stunning, very much like Bella who was 5 months old last week to


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Your Ruby is a beauty, lilyloo!! And yes, they sure do grow up fast!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

She is beautiful! lovely pictures!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

She is gorgeous, lovely pics x


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

such a pretty little lady!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! We definitely think she's beautiful, too ... although we are probably a little biased.


----------

